# Guo Guan Yuexiao Pro M Lite Review



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 17, 2017)

Hope you enjoy and please check my channel out!


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 17, 2017)

I was expecting this video to be terrible because most first videos suck, but this is actually pretty decent. (Other than the watermark in the bottom-right corner, I guess.)

That said, please don't abbreviate the cube's name when it's not that long to begin with. Just from the thread title, it took me way too long to realise this was about the Yuexiao Pro, lol.


----------



## organworthycuber337 (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice! I ordered one yesterday. I already have a regular M version and the mass produced M versions, so I’m looking forward to trying a lighter version. 

As for the video, I think it’s pretty dope for your first one! Keep it up!


----------

